# How to replace and wire stuff in a small space?



## Oceantrav (Jun 8, 2018)

Just realized I posted in the prop shop, thought it said pro shop. Is there a way for me to delete or move this?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Not sure how you move your post As far as small console goes , i added cup holders to top of mine ,when popped out i have good access to console. Could add an access hatch cover to front of console as well. Good luck


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Can you unbolt the console and tip it forward?


----------



## Oceantrav (Jun 8, 2018)

I didn’t think of that, I’ll take a look at it today.

Another thing, I know I’m going to use the wrong terms, but how do you run wires through the tube deal that contains everything from the engine and stuff in the back that goes under the deck in the back, then back up in the console?


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

My buddy has a Carolina Skiff (CS). When pulling wires through that rigging tube- use a wire snake/fish tape. There may be a piece of rope left in the tube to pull wires. You need to be careful on the CS- my buddy's rigging tube has screws protruding into it at each end- you don't want the screws snagging your wire and cutting it. As far as the console goes- I would start over- and pull out all of the old wires. You may have to stand on your head or create new panel that covers a big slot in console so you can wire up switches topside in the panel and then reinstall the panel holding the switches. Good Luck.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

If you use the cord that is normally left in the tube, just remember to pull a new one through. Paracord works well.


----------

